# Avacare - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (26/11/18)

*NICO-E EXOTICA SEQUEL II - MOCHA SUBLIME
*​*
*
Local
Sample given to me. Thank you, @Braki!

Price: R120/120ml
Braki bought it from: Nico-E Kiosk, West Coast Mall

Flavour Description: Unknown.
Exotica Sequel II is not listed on Avacare’s website, although the site lists 12 other juices in the Exotica range.
https://www.avacarevape.com/product-category/vaping-liquids/exotica/


VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


My comments:

A rather strange juice, this one. It has a strongish coffee/mocha flavour, but there’s another flavour coming through too, which is not particularly pleasant. It definitely has coolant in it, which is not my favourite.

The Exotica range is manufactured by Avacare as an affordable range and that is highly commendable. R120/120ml is indeed a very good price. Kudos to you, Avacare!

Would I buy this juice again: No, but I would like to try others in the range.

*Comments about the company, Avacare*

When I started vaping just over a year ago, I bought an iJust S and juice from Avacare. I already had an iJust Start (my first mod) and juice which I had purchased elsewhere.

I was confused as to which juice could be used in which mod but @Clarissa of Avacare was so helpful. She filled in the spreadsheet which I had compiled listing my few (at that time!!) other juices, as well as Avacare’s juice, advising me on which juice to use in which mod.

Not only was Clarissa advising me on Avacare’s juice, but on other brands too and that is quite remarkable. I’ve never forgotten your kindness in helping me, Clarissa. 



​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clarissa (1/12/18)

Thank you for the review, @Hooked ! The Exotica Sequel II is listed on the shop, but just as part of the Exotica range. I'm sorry you didn't find this one quite to your liking, but I hope you get to try the others in the range! Thank you again for the kind words and it was my pleasure to help you out back then! 

P.S: The bottles should actually be 120ml and not 60ml. Are you sure it's a 60ml?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

Clarissa said:


> Thank you for the review, @Hooked ! The Exotica Sequel II is listed on the shop, but just as part of the Exotica range. I'm sorry you didn't find this one quite to your liking, but I hope you get to try the others in the range! Thank you again for the kind words and it was my pleasure to help you out back then!
> 
> P.S: The bottles should actually be 120ml and not 60ml. Are you sure it's a 60ml?


Thanks for the info. Is it locally made or imported? And if imported from where. Just scared its like these china mall juice that you dont know whats in it


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)

Clarissa said:


> Thank you for the review, @Hooked ! The Exotica Sequel II is listed on the shop, but just as part of the Exotica range. I'm sorry you didn't find this one quite to your liking, but I hope you get to try the others in the range! Thank you again for the kind words and it was my pleasure to help you out back then!
> 
> P.S: The bottles should actually be 120ml and not 60ml. Are you sure it's a 60ml?



My apologies @Clarissa it should be 120ml and I've changed my review accordingly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks for the info. Is it locally made or imported? And if imported from where. Just scared its like these china mall juice that you dont know whats in it



@Jean claude Vaaldamme As stated in my review above, it is a local juice. Here's Avacare's website which should set your mind at ease. https://www.avacarevape.com


----------



## Clarissa (2/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks for the info. Is it locally made or imported? And if imported from where. Just scared its like these china mall juice that you dont know whats in it


Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme ! We are the manufacturers of the juice - so it's locally made!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

